# December POTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Send in your POTM entries for December. I will be doing both the POTM and TOTM votes this month. Funlad3 will not be able to do POTM this month. There will be a prize this month, but the actual prize is to be determined. I will post here when a prize has been chosen. Voting will start December 20th and end December 31st. 

Send in your entries for POTM and TOTM.

Rules:
1. *One photo per person per contest per month.* 
3. *Do not let others know which photo is yours.* 
4. *Keep the photo accessible.*
5. *Keep it clean.* 
6. *It must be YOUR photo.* 

*When posting comments, keep it on topic.*


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks bmlbytes! There's just no way for me to hold the contest from Hawaii.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

What do u mean r u on vacation?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Entry sent.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Entry sent


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

OhYesItsMe said:


> What do u mean r u on vacation?


Starting Thursday, I'll be on a two week trip in Hawaii. Poor me!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Gotta skip this month. Having computer problems but by jnuary my tanks will be fully planted and eady for totm. And have some good background for potm . Goog luck guys


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

"poor me"? "POOR ME"???? 

?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Now remember harvesting your own corals is illegal!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sshh!

Speaking of which, has anyone heard about the owner of SWC? Arrested for illegal trafficking of live marine inverts and rock. Serves him right!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

So what is so bad about hawaii? /is it because you are worried about your fish?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

We need one more POTM entry and one more TOTM entry to meet the 8 entries required for a prize. Send in your photos now!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh!! If i can get one by tomorrow can I send it? Im separated from my cam right now


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Did the voting start? Its ok i can wait though


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Voting starts tomorrow. We still need one more of each entry for anyone to be eligible for the prize. The vote will start regardless, but a prize may not be issued if we dont get enough entries.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Uh o i really liked the TOTM month prize COME ON PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

when does voting start? Why do you need one more entry for voting to start? I entered a while ago and from these posts, there's at least three entries...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Betta man said:


> when does voting start? Why do you need one more entry for voting to start? I entered a while ago and from these posts, there's at least three entries...


There are 7 entries, he said; he said that he needs one more in order for there to be a prize.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

cant we just wait till the 8th pic cuz i wanna prize


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK I'll be willing to extend the entry period until Christmas (Dec 25). GET THOSE ENTRIES IN!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

can i submit a second one


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was going to ask that... It wouldn't be fair though.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

whats the prizws again?

will get a potm and totm in


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

getting one in


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

sam555 said:


> getting one in


hero mode


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

is there a prize for both totm and potm?

does voting start xmas day?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think so


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The POTM and TOTM will be up tonight. I was stuck in an area that only had really slow internet. Not good enough to upload images. Sorry for the delay. The voting will extend into January.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i sent one, but dont know if it really sent. can you confirm?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

January!! Lol. do it when u get time bud. No hurries


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Should I PM grogan my address now, to accept the salmon and dip recipe, or should I wait until formalities are over?

/trash talk


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol at least somebody appreciates a good prize! Hmm next month ill re-submit my prize


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Are you kidding me? I submitted an absolute ringer. Grogan I think you should reconsider submitting your prize to me

...i mean the contest.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im going to post on your page a pic of my last ocean trip to valdez ak. to some sensitive fish keepers it would be offensive but to me its pure fish gold!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

wait lol so is the prize still up for grabs?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Why would it be offensive to people? People gotta eat!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Wasn't the poll supposed to go up last night?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Wasn't the poll supposed to go up last night?


SSHHH I'm being slow about it. I know how it bothers cossie.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

might as well not even bother, i'm going to win


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Ponera said:


> Why would it be offensive to people? People gotta eat!


oh trust me I agree! And eat we did


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

grogan said:


> oh trust me I agree! And eat we did


I think you should volunteer up a prize for this month, since I am going to win


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol BML thanks man you done it.

yop work


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

So when's January's?  I have a killer pic to enter.


----------

